# foam pit



## Super Momo (18. Januar 2007)

hallo ich wollte mich ma erkundigen ob es irgentwo in nord hessen nen foam pit gibt weil ich habe irgentwie noch von keinem gehört und irgentwie sind die alle so weit weg :-( also falls einer eins weiß und wo man auch fahren kann und das nicht total versifft ist würds mich freuen


----------



## checkmate105 (18. März 2007)

Hi in Merkenbach bei Herborn, im dirtpark ist ein Foampit, allerdings ist das im freien, und deswegen mit dem versifft relativ. aber gesser als nicht 
Fahren mermals die woche wenn das wetter gut ist, melde dich mal bei Interesse.
Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

